# making my apartment smaller



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

what effect would hanging sheets of fabric along the ceiling " like a temporary wall" to block off openings to the hallway and kitchen have on my sound ?
I know the wife would go crazy , but what if


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It would really do nothing in terms of sonics other than to provide a small amount of high frequency absorbtion. It would also do nothing to block any sound coming in or out of the space. About the only thing it might help would be in terms of light control.

Bryan


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I wont be trying that idea.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Wish the answer was better - sorry.

Bryan


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Can you recomend any simple or very cheap room treatment


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you post a sketch of your room again with basic dimensions? Sorry - buried right now and don't have time to go find it though I'm pretty sure you posted it in another thread.

Bryan


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/7299-crossover-set-120hz.html
here is the talk we had about my crossover


----------

